
Corridor Digital: Google/Facebook profit by ignoring copyright violations in ads - anonymfus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPYaTF_qE58
======
Nextgrid
Copyright violations is just one of many things they'll ignore. Pseudoscience,
unsubstantiated medical claims, malware or outright scams. I haven't seen ads
in almost a decade myself but looking at what's currently happening (some nice
examples on this subreddit:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/assholedesign/](https://old.reddit.com/r/assholedesign/))
it seems to have become worse than I remember. Worse, some of these are on
platforms like YouTube which are frequently visited by kids and I wouldn't be
surprised if some are actually _targeted_ at kids as they might be more likely
to fall for a scam if you promise some in-game currency from a popular game.

We need proper regulation for this and have the advertising platform be held
liable for wrongdoings of the advertised service/product. Promote a fraud or
scam? You are considered complicit of that crime and will be ordered to pay
up. That'll force the platforms to better vet the ads they serve if they want
to stay in business.

